# Opinions? Is this worth the chase?



## bne74honda (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All,

 starting to really focus on poisons recently and am watching this on eBay. Any thoughts? Is it worth it? Now or down the road?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-2-Cobalt-Blue-THE-OWL-DRUG-CO-POISON-bottle-SF-CAL_W0QQitemZ310266540480QQcategoryZ897QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5389107701385056481#ht_1919wt_881

 Thanks loads folks!

 Brian


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

Owls are always worth it, IMO.  This is a slug plate issue, so it makes it all that much more interesting.  Just don't go insane over them (unless you know its a rare issue)...they pop up quite often..but they will always be a very desirable bottle for collectors.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice  Bottle!------did  you see their  Rating?-----lot of  hard work  to get that[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

He has done quite a bit that is for sure, Fred.

 It's worth no more than $100, and that's on a good day (pre recession)


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks folks. Poison Us, what do you mean its a 'slug plate issue'?

 Brian


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

See the border in the shape of an arched doorway around the owl?  That's the edge of the slug plate.  This is a removable embossing that can be changed out without having to modify the rest of the mold.  Our 5 1/8" is a slug plate issue.  I don't recall seeing any of the smaller ones as this one being slug plate...the mold is too small.

 Would be an interesting topic....what is your smallest slug plate bottle?


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 3, 2010)

Poison,

 Yes, I see the 'arch' left by the slug plate - interesting thing is there is another the same size, also with this mark, selling on eBay. It still has 3 days to go and highest bid right now is $28. I think I just might have my first cobalt Owl later this week!

 I'll remember your warning about the price as well. Thanks again.

 Brian


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 20, 2010)

> It's worth no more than $100, and that's on a good day (pre recession)


 
 Closed at $116.38 so definitely within estimate. The Owl poisons and owl-related stuff comes up all the time on ebay. The colored examples always bring a good price. I went in this place three years ago, but now sadly it has closed after so many years and the signage has been  removed. Located in Berkeley, Calif.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 20, 2010)

Too bad.  I wonder if there was some old original stuff in there, if it was related to the company of old.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2010)

"photograph of a group of men standing outside of the Owl Drug Store & St. Regis Hotel in the town of Prescott, Arizona on Thanksgiving Day, November 20, 1927." From.






 "The old Owl Drug Company doorway now leads into Old Town Pasadena's J. Crew store at 3 W. Colorado Blvd. The corner of Colorado and Fair Oaks is where local commerce began." From.






 "Owl Drug Store 1930 by architects Bennett & Haskell  |  Zig-Zag Modern Style  |  11 W. Colorado Blvd  |  Pasadena Architecture" From.






 "This wonderful plate was a promotional advertising piece given to special customers by THE OWL DRUG STORE located in MONTESANO, WASHINGTON. It is made of fine china by the AMERICAN CHINA COMPANY of TORONTO, OHIO. It is 9.5" in diameter." From.




From.




From.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 22, 2010)

Love them photos!  If only we could travel back into time to visit.


----------

